# Sealey hand plane



## GoNavy429 (Oct 7, 2013)

Anybody have any experience with Sealey tools from England. They have them on Ebay for a reasonable price with free shipping, found it on UK sites much cheaper, but the shipping was a killer. Beautiful tool.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121201366715?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm no plane expert by any means but I would be suspect of any tool that had a hammer rite finish on it. Looks like they might be hiding less 
than quality metal? maybe, just a thought.


----------



## clintuk (Dec 28, 2013)

I have a draper plane myself, which I haven't used much, but really it's a budget plane, so I'm not expecting too much.

I don't think I've ever had a Sealey tool so I can't say much about them. I couldn't find a review on Amazon for the plane, which is unfortunate really. Though a lot of their other products there seem to have pretty good ratings. 

Couldn't find a single review for it when searching through google, so I really have no idea I'm afraid!


----------

